# S13 Non Pop-up headlights? o.O



## EP240SX (Nov 8, 2004)

Ok I have asked this everywhere, but does anyone know where to find projector non pop-up headlights? I dont like the East Bear kit. I think thats UGLY as hell. I found some that are carbon fiber and you put fog lights in the holes. But I dont think that will provide enough lighting, and either way, I want a clear glass/plastic covering the assembly. Kinda like the 300ZX lights or the non pop up conversions they make for the RX-7s and Miata.

Anyone know where to find this?


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

You could get the s15 conversion or the s13 silvia conversion. As far as a nonmoviable pop up light a guy on the ka-t.org forums has one that he made that only cost him $20 and they look really sweet all see if i can find his email or somthing.


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

Here is the sight for the lights Angel Eyes. And the guys name on the ka-t forums is ninjatune im sure if you instant message him he would be more then happy to talk to you.


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

No offense to that guy cause I know he spent time to do it but the lights look very small to the front of that car's body lines. If he pulled them out further and found a S14 light fixture it would look better..


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

EWWWWWW that looks crappy


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

I concur w/ them looking crappy... if he was going to make that shape, he shoulda just gone w/ the 95+ 240 headlights...that would be nice


----------



## EP240SX (Nov 8, 2004)

not at all what i was looking for. I dont want any type of modification. Unless its in fabricating the headlights. Have any of you played NFSU? Like the non pop ups they have for the 240. Thats what I mean ;D

ANyone know? =(


----------



## ExileinOblivion (Jan 24, 2005)

yeah dude i know exactly what your talking about. they are very tricky to find on a respectable buying site and they are fucking expensive (they run about 1200 bucks for the kit). but the lights you are looking for are the AB Flug conversion kit. google it and see what comes up. heres one i found...

http://www.booststore.com/1989_1993240sxkits.html

And here is some pics of what they look like... SWEET!

http://www.fastandfuriouseast.com/galleries/kylebennet240sx/default_sub1.php

hope this helps buddy, these look hot so if you can afford them then i would definately get them... they will turn heads for sure.


----------



## Rephlex (Mar 7, 2005)

That fucking rocks. I want it NOW. :fluffy:


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

meh, I that looks all crooked.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

if i had to choose, i'd get the ones rephlex put up. just my 2 cents....


----------



## EP240SX (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey thanks for putting them up Rephlex. Even though thats WAY too expesive, but its almos what I was looking for. I think I am just going to have to custom fabricate them myself. I really want that type of light, but with halo projectors. So if you can't buy it, make it. 

Thanx again. 

Ill post up pics of the finish project when I finish making them. OOOH and they will be made. Hopefully I can have them finished by the end of 4 months from now. I need to get some power upgrades first.  lol


----------



## Rephlex (Mar 7, 2005)

That pic actually came from one of the links that ExileinOblivion posted earlier. It looks niiice. Would look even better with HIDeez


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

I have been looking for those too, and I agree $1200 is a little over the top. I decided that about a week ago, and have begun designing my own. They have the closed fixture like the pic Rephlex put up, but they will have BMW Style Halo Projector Lights instead of the flat lights in the pic. The design I have is pretty sweet. When I finish it I will let you know, and I'll show you what it looks like. It might be a while, I'm trying to make it as perfect as possible.


----------



## EP240SX (Nov 8, 2004)

Cool deal, post pics up when your done.


----------

